

Wozniak Gets It Wrong on Net Neutrality - shawndumas
http://www.t-gaap.com/2015/3/2/wozniak-gets-it-wrong-on-net-neutrality

======
GFK_of_xmaspast
What a tiresome article.

~~~
paulhauggis
Why tiresome? Because you don't want to hear some bitter truth?

